

Ask HN: Will you beta test my location-based game, Friends With Guns? - pseudometa

Friends With Guns has been my project over the last several months. The game pits two players in a real-time, worldwide battle of virtual missile attack and evasion.<p>Play the game on either your iPhone or Android web browser by visiting http://www.friendswithguns.com.<p>I recently opened up the signup to the public, so feel free to invite others to play.  If you don't know anyone, you can play me by creating a new game and entering my alias "Captain Kirk".<p>I would appreciate any feedback you have.  I've been making updates each day and just added the Leaderboard yesterday.
======
irunbackwards
Clickable: <http://www.friendswithguns.com>

#1) Can't unsubscribe in the settings menu. (Specifically trying to uncheck
News & Updates)

#2) Are you going to implement capability to launch warheads at a specific
location? That way we can preemptively strike at targets we think a person
will be at?

~~~
pseudometa
RE: #1: Good catch on the settings. It looks like all of the checkboxes are
re-checking themselves.

Re: #2: No, missiles are always launched to a player's last known location for
a few reasons... A) You can play with people you don't know. B) You can play
with people regardless of where they are located. C) Your location is never
revealed to other players. D) Players are not discouraged from checking in
where they spend most of their time (at home or the office).

